# TechPowerUp Reader Survey 2008 launched



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2008)

In order to improve the site and your experience we would like to know more about you. Please complete the TechPowerUp Reader Survey here. As a small reward for your time we will give away $200 to one of the submissions.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

Done glad to help.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

good idea!  I think its awesome that you care to get feedback from us!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 24, 2008)

Done, also glad to help.............


----------



## rampage (Jan 24, 2008)

done ..... glad i could help


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm doing it for the money.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 24, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I'm doing it for the money.



Me too.   Done.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 24, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I'm doing it for the money.



It's open to staff?! I'll do it too then


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm such a great motivator


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm doing it for the groupie love.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2008)

done and done.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 24, 2008)

Non native english speaker here - what do you mean by "corporate IT purchases?" (It's the 'corporate' part I'm not getting)


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2008)

Company


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 24, 2008)

done


----------



## Homeless (Jan 24, 2008)

Just completed it, hope it helps


----------



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm on it!

Edit. Done!


----------



## xfire (Jan 24, 2008)

Done it cause tpu rocks


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 24, 2008)

completed! hope the ideas and information helps


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to dissapoint yas fellas theres gonna be only one winner of the dosh me i hope.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 24, 2008)

done w0ot hope this gets somewhere.


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Jan 24, 2008)

Done and Done.  Me likey money...


----------



## intel igent (Jan 24, 2008)

done and done

thank you W1zzard


----------



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2008)

When will the results be out tentatively?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 24, 2008)

Done. Happy to help.

Oh, and BTW, if it was me that, by some slim chance, was going to win the cash, give it to someone else. I don't want it.


----------



## warup89 (Jan 24, 2008)

I love this site, this is like the only forum website i've been a member the for the longest time.

-survey done.

*has fingers corssed*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

Love the site so much I did it on a register at work!


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Done.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

More interviews in 2008!!!!


----------



## intel igent (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> More interviews/reviews in 2008!!!!



yup yup!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2008)

Done.always happy to help.

The dosh is mine muwahaa haa haa


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 24, 2008)

Done. Just completed the survey! Hope I can help! [Oh, and I really need the money]


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Jan 24, 2008)

done! w00t on $200!


----------



## technicks (Jan 24, 2008)

$


----------



## Frogger (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> More interviews in 2008!!!!



it's the INSIDER stuff we all CRAVE   
done


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 24, 2008)

done


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 24, 2008)

I entered...  I even wrote the optional comment to congratulate w1z for his good job.


----------



## watts289 (Jan 24, 2008)

done, didnt take any time at all


easiest survey ive taken


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 24, 2008)

got'r'dunn


----------



## pt (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> More interviews in 2008!!!!




DONE! 
but i forgot to add that


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, $200 would be nice. I filled it out as well.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 25, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Done. Happy to help.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, if it was me that, by some slim chance, was going to win the cash, give it to someone else. I don't want it.



Ill take it!    Tuition + room/board = no money for computer!!  

 taking surveys


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2008)

Done. First worthwhile survey I've completed in years. TPU is by far my favorite forum.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 25, 2008)

Done you guys rock!


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 25, 2008)

One question confuses me a little...



> TechPowerUp influences your buying decisions?



Is this referring to people's posts and opinions, cause if so then yes. But if it's the News posted at this site, none of that has ever really changed my opinion about anything.


----------



## MrW (Jan 25, 2008)

OrbitzXT said:


> Is this referring to people's posts and opinions, cause if so then yes. But if it's the News posted at this site, none of that has ever really changed my opinion about anything.



I'm guessing he meant news.


----------



## russianboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy to help


----------



## JC316 (Jan 25, 2008)

Done.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2008)

TechPowerUp influences your buying decisions? 

->

any service offered by us that's news, reviews, forums etc


----------



## Weer (Jan 25, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> TechPowerUp influences your buying decisions?
> 
> ->
> 
> any service offered by us that's news, reviews, forums etc



That's why I wrote down "Yes".

Because TPU is where I get ALL of my news, reviews and about the only forums I visit.
Simply nothing like it, and no reason to search for it anywhere else.

TPU has already given me everything.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky.

Or done. Whichever language you speak.


----------



## jothy (Jan 25, 2008)

Completed. One of my favorite sites.


----------



## Pinchy (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww there is no Australia under location...


----------



## Triprift (Jan 25, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Aww there is no Australia under location...



I went Asia as were in there qualifying section in soccer.


----------



## Waldoinsc (Jan 25, 2008)

Done, thanks for asking, keep up the great work


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Jan 25, 2008)

keep up the good work tpu staff


----------



## jocksteeluk (Jan 25, 2008)

done with pleasure.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 25, 2008)

That was fun! ^^


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2008)

added australia


----------



## btarunr (Jan 25, 2008)

W1z, when will you announce the result?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 25, 2008)

Done..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> added australia



damnit! i already filled mine out!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> damnit! i already filled mine out!



Me too


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 25, 2008)

im done, if i win the money im donating it to Nvidia


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 25, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> im done, if i win the money im donating it to Nvidia



So is that like the "fanboy" quote of the year or what!!LOL
ATI could use it more.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2008)

if i win the money im donating it to cyrix what now?


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> if i win the money im donating it to cyrix what now?



i'm donating it to the "build my parents a pc since their p3 is crappy" fund


----------



## robodude666 (Jan 26, 2008)

Done.

The survey doesn't separate those who are students and/or living at home.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2008)

Done


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2008)

i'll donate the money to my 'need new windscreen wipers' fund.

One of the things bloody fell off while i was driving the other day


----------



## Pinchy (Jan 26, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> added australia



Thanks W1z


----------



## moto666 (Jan 26, 2008)

Job Done!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 26, 2008)

When will the winner be announced?


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 26, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> When will the winner be announced?



lol, little anxious are we. Doesn't matter though, I'm taking the prize money anyway


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 26, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> lol, little anxious are we. Doesn't matter though, I'm taking the prize money anyway



I just need to know when to expect my check.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I just need to know when to expect my check.



i'll take paypal, so if its less effort wiz just throw it my way.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I just need to know when to expect my check.



All payments thru PayPal only.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 27, 2008)

It _was_ a joke.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 27, 2008)

Submitted.  Hopefully it helps.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 27, 2008)

Gone No problelems


----------



## jaystein (Jan 28, 2008)

Done, good job TP. Peace.


----------



## Corrosion (Jan 28, 2008)

Best site ever!


----------



## pentastar111 (Jan 29, 2008)

Did it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 30, 2008)

Youknow.. I read a lot of posts in this thread and most seem to just be kissing ass hoping it will improve your chances of getting the cash  I completed the form and gave an honest opinion, I'm not going to kiss arse, nor do I expect to win, odds are far too slim. That is all.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Jan 30, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Youknow.. I read a lot of posts in this thread and most seem to just be kissing ass hoping it will improve your chances of getting the cash  I completed the form and gave an honest opinion, I'm not going to kiss arse, nor do I expect to win, odds are far too slim. That is all.



Lol. Agreed, I def gave a very honest opinion, and some definite suggestions that I hope get implemented. And I don't understand how kissing up is gonna get you the money... it's a Random Drawing... or allegedly.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2008)

the answers you give to the poll have no effect on your chances of winning


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> In order to improve the site and your experience *we* would like to know more about you.




who is we? just wondering that's all...


----------



## intel igent (Jan 30, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> the answers you give to the poll have no effect on your chances of winning



now you tell us!


----------



## Steevo (Jan 30, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> who is we? just wondering that's all...



He is a multipersonality shy lesbian trapped in a mans body with domileatherlatex fetishes.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2008)

oh... i see...


----------



## driver66 (Jan 30, 2008)

Steevo said:


> He is a multipersonality shy lesbian trapped in a mans body with domileatherlatex fetishes.



 ROFLMAO


----------



## intel igent (Jan 31, 2008)

Steevo said:


> He is a multipersonality shy lesbian trapped in a mans body with domileatherlatex fetishes.



ya never know he is german!


----------



## pt (Jan 31, 2008)

intel igent said:


> ya never know he is german!



your chances of winning just went down the toilet


----------



## Triprift (Jan 31, 2008)

Steevo said:


> He is a multipersonality shy lesbian trapped in a mans body with domileatherlatex fetishes.



hey stop describing me


----------



## btarunr (Jan 31, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> who is we? just wondering that's all...



People who run the website, and it's a little more than W1z. Afterall, the contest is open to even visitors of the site who aren't members of the forums and so it's more dimplomatic in using 'we' than 'I'


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2008)

Steevo said:


> He is a multipersonality shy lesbian trapped in a mans body with domileatherlatex fetishes.



damn you beat me to it.

Also, they're german. Imagine a horde of shy lesbians coming at you in panzer tanks, and you have the idea.


----------



## pt (Jan 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> damn you beat me to it.
> 
> Also, they're german. Imagine a horde of shy lesbians coming at you in panzer tanks, and you have the idea.



i think they will come in a peugeot 407


----------



## intel igent (Jan 31, 2008)

pt said:


> i think they will come in a peugeot 407



theyre german not french 

it would be like a VW cabrio or something!


----------



## pt (Jan 31, 2008)

intel igent said:


> theyre german not french
> 
> it would be like a VW cabrio or something!



w1z car is a peugeot 407 
i even showed me a pic of it (no licence plate for trackign tho)


----------



## pentastar111 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> damn you beat me to it.
> 
> Also, they're german. Imagine a horde of shy lesbians coming at you in panzer tanks, and you have the idea.


 For some reason that sounds like it would be a fantastic sight!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> damn you beat me to it.
> 
> Also, they're german. Imagine a horde of shy lesbians coming at you in panzer tanks, and you have the idea.



More like Panzie tanks.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> More like Panzie tanks.



good pun, i think.

They shoot rainbows and subdue you with unicorn dust.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> good pun, i think.
> 
> They shoot rainbows and subdue you with unicorn dust.



I got it from here:


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2008)

Done.


----------



## hacker111 (Feb 4, 2008)

nicely done on the survey...DONE!!!


----------



## JousteR (Feb 6, 2008)

I aint done it ...because wiz is now going to sell all your details on to third party businesses for a massive suitcase of cash(Which he only offers the unlucky winner only $200 of which)
And they will spam your inboxes with crap ..from little blue pills to make u stand to attention to gutters and fasias.....


----------



## Demos_sav (Feb 6, 2008)

JousteR said:


> I aint done it ...because wiz is now going to sell all your details on to third party businesses for a massive suitcase of cash(Which he only offers the unlucky winner only $200 of which)
> And they will spam your inboxes with crap ..from little blue pills to make u stand to attention to gutters and fasias.....



I did it and nothing like that happened. Also no personal information given such as email or anything else. So don't bullshit in the forums. If you don't want to fill this up then don't. It's your choice but watch what you say next time


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 6, 2008)

JousteR said:


> I aint done it ...because wiz is now going to sell all your details on to third party businesses for a massive suitcase of cash(Which he only offers the unlucky winner only $200 of which)
> And they will spam your inboxes with crap ..from little blue pills to make u stand to attention to gutters and fasias.....



Dude if anything Wiz _is_ the third party. But he's not. And you suck.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 6, 2008)

JousteR said:


> I aint done it ...because wiz is now going to sell all your details on to third party businesses for a massive suitcase of cash(Which he only offers the unlucky winner only $200 of which)
> And they will spam your inboxes with crap ..from little blue pills to make u stand to attention to gutters and fasias.....



O Rly?

That's odd, W1z has the IP addresses of all the 30000+ members of the Forums, has everyone's email address already (account activation requires email address to be provided). 
How come my email is oh so clean? Besides, if W1z really wanted to make money, the Forums and the main site would be vomiting ads, all we see is a humble PCP&C and Zotac ads smaller than a member's avatar.


----------



## JousteR (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL at the flamers....iam sure i see some smileys at the end of my post.......calm down for god sake..mmmm yes i even see a rolling smiley too..nevermind a sence of humour when u fiddle with pc's aint a must..


Also Wiz sorry for badness caused by this post...


Now who feels the fools..


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 6, 2008)

were you supposed to post here when we finished the survey?
b/c i did it awhile back but didn't post here.


----------



## Gam'ster (Feb 6, 2008)

All done .


----------



## Dark Ride (Feb 7, 2008)

Done and done.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2008)

btarunr said:


> O Rly?
> 
> That's odd, W1z has the IP addresses of all the 30000+ members of the Forums, has everyone's email address already (account activation requires email address to be provided).
> How come my email is oh so clean? Besides, if W1z really wanted to make money, the Forums and the main site would be vomiting ads, all we see is a humble PCP&C and Zotac ads smaller than a member's avatar.



now that gave me an idea can i sell my avatar as ad space 

and i did this poll early this week i hope i win if i do im movin to a bettter PC


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 13, 2008)

When will the winner be announced?
(didn't want to ask in G.N.)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> When will the winner be announced?
> (didn't want to ask in G.N.)



w1zz is probably waiting for more surveys, or has a cutoff point for it if he doesnt get as many as he wants.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Feb 15, 2008)

oh F*** if i havent got a paypal account, cant i still win the 200?
ahwell its a 1 in gawdknows chance of gettin it, but say if i did, ill gladly trade it for 200 thanks on my account instead


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> oh F*** if i havent got a paypal account, cant i still win the 200?
> ahwell its a 1 in gawdknows chance of gettin it, but say if i did, ill gladly trade it for 200 thanks on my account instead



im more than happy to give the 200 thanks


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Feb 16, 2008)

lol! cdawell if u got a paypal and i happen to win, ill trade yah! 
now your odds a 2 to godknows what!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> lol! cdawell if u got a paypal and i happen to win, ill trade yah!
> now your odds a 2 to godknows what!



i do have paypal

2 chances for me now!


----------



## Steevo (Feb 16, 2008)

There is no spoon.


----------



## a111087 (Feb 19, 2008)

i don't know if that has been asked and answered already, but will the results be posted afterwards?  I would really be interested in the statistics concerning TPU user base


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 19, 2008)

Steevo said:


> There is no spoon.



Thats ok, I eat my cake with a fork.


----------



## Black Light (Feb 20, 2008)

done hope my input helps


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have completed it as well.
Input is always good and I can imagine that a lot of people def. filled this out.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 21, 2008)

This should be a semi-annual thing.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 22, 2008)

Done ,
now to hope to get a lucky chance out of teh huge 32k user base


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2008)

results coming soon


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

ya will they include changes coming to the site or just the winner?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> results coming soon



cant wait, much curious.


----------



## Black Light (Feb 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya will they include changes coming to the site or just the winner?



wondering the same


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope that whoever wins the $200 actually needs it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

+1 on that


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2008)

if i win im getting a vga card for the new rig i have  maybe a DC opty to


----------



## Triprift (Feb 28, 2008)

Im going ok financially but i woudnt say no to a few hundred bucks.


----------



## pt (Feb 28, 2008)

no work
no money
no parts 
/\ - me


----------



## a111087 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to spend it on my education


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2008)

a111087 said:


> I'm going to spend it on my education



theres a $189 special on lawnmowers at K-mart this week only.... my lawn reaches my belly button in places. i aint short.


----------



## a111087 (Feb 28, 2008)

how do lawnmowers relate to education or why do you think that i need a lawnmower?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2008)

a111087 said:


> how do lawnmowers relate to education or why do you think that i need a lawnmower?



*i* need the lawnmower! who needs an education when your grass eats your legs!

i honestly have no idea why i quoted you. you should feel special that i did.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i honestly have no idea why i quoted you. you should feel special that i did.



Classic


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i honestly have no idea why i quoted you.



Too early in the morning ...


----------



## a111087 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you should feel special that i did.



i sure do


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Too early in the morning ...



i work nightshift, so i was just home at 8:30am when i posted that...


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 21, 2008)

Who ended up winning?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2008)

I dont know! i guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 21, 2008)

Lets have a big drumroll the announcements made and the winner is ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Who ended up winning?



+1?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah come on the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, if there is actually no money, it was a very effective way of getting users to take the survey.

Unfortunatley where I come from, if I made a random survey and didn't come up with the cash I'd be paying with my blood.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2008)

um......he didnt lie to us he just hanst gotten around to it yet...


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 22, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Well, if there is actually no money, it was a very effective way of getting users to take the survey.
> 
> Unfortunatley where I come from, if I made a random survey and didn't come up with the cash I'd be paying with my blood.



Lol you don't seriously think it was a sham ?

Wizzard isnt like ebay where they make you do marketing crap and dont give you stuff in return


----------



## AsRock (Mar 22, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Well, if there is actually no money, it was a very effective way of getting users to take the survey.
> 
> Unfortunatley where I come from, if I made a random survey and didn't come up with the cash I'd be paying with my blood.



O please,  Wiz is just very busy is all.  And really you think he would risk detroying what he has built over the years ?..  Sheesh.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 24, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56003

 

WD & congrats to Mauro!


----------

